
The Race Is on to Control Artificial Intelligence, and Tech’s Future - laxatives
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/26/technology/the-race-is-on-to-control-artificial-intelligence-and-techs-future.html
======
fatjokes
Im guessing the PhD candidate they're referring to is kaparthy.

~~~
laxatives
That seemed to be the consensus on /r/machinelearning as well.

